# Need a list of good bows



## shortshaft (Jan 3, 2015)

Hello all 

Just want a good list of new and old bows made that would satisfy finger shooters. My stats are 27in draw max of 60 lbs I'm a revurve shooter now. but always wanted to try and stay in the simple archery class and cost effective . Can't stand how much a full rig cost anymore. If you have one for sale please PM in my box or reply thanks


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

trust me on this , you want a protec [ lx pro if possible ] with accuwheels . barnsdale would be a nice second choice . . .peace


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Contact lizardbow. He has a couple Hoyt Montegas and a couple Hoyt Protecs. He plans on selling them all. I don't know the draw lengths and weight.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you can find a 2010-2011 Martin Shadowcat you won't be sorry. (if I haven't bought them all) 
Don.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Generally, you are looking for something at least 40" tip to tip (tip of cam, to tip of cam). Some guys are happy with bows as short as 37" ATA. Most want bows over 40" ATA. You want a riser that is neutral or deflex if possible, although most newer risers seem to be slightly reflexed at a minimum. Higher brace height is usually better. Most find 7" a minimum, but prefer closer to 8". 8"+ is even better. Cam choices are somewhat personal. Faster cams usually means harsher draw (at least to some extent); less aggressive cams are usually preferred, and some very much prefer wheels. Those coming over from recurves (me at one time) tend to lean towards wheels, which have a spongier feel at the back, and more of a valley. Many of the newer bows have a harder wall which some really prefer. Then there is the question of how you hook the string. Three under, or split may make you lean to a longer bow. If you draw three and drop a finger off the string, you may find a shorter ATA will work for you. And then there is the question of one cam or two cams or binary. 

Fun, right? There is a learning curve, but it can be fun. And the classified adds offer some great deals. Just always be sure and check the seller's feedback; there are unfortunately a few crooks everywhere. I have bought and sold out here numerous times with a good experience.

Now, to your question. This list will just be a starting point. There is a sticky up at the top; read through it.

Refex Carribou; all the Hoyt Protec bows; Mathews Conquest series. As Zesty mentioned, the Shadowcat. Hoyt Montega. The New Breed Horizon. Athens makes a fingers bow. 

Many many more. Just look at the profile, and when in doubt, ask out here, or PM somebody out here. Most guys out here are very glad to help.


----------



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

I was wondering where Mitchell's been. Thought maybe he went Trad and was running around on Leatherwall! Ha! 

Ditto on Hoyt Protecs. The Hoyt Aspens are very nice, as well. The Hoyt vs Mathews debate seems like Ford vs Chevy... very passionate fans on both sides. Throw in the Martins and you have Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge. You'll just need to find what fits you. I suffer from Hoyt-ism, or the debilitative blindness to see value in any long ATA bow whose first name isn't "Hoyt," and will always push that way. You can trade around on the classifieds here, and "try" a few bows until you hit the one that just works for you. There is also a good sticky thread at the top of the forum providing reviews on most of the available modern finger bows. $300-$400 of trading up and down should put you in a great shooter. 

Good luck and welcome to the Island of Misfit Toys.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

In the past I would say a ProTec XT 3000 or 4000 preferably with Cam&1/2.

But now that I've fiddled with a Shadowcat I would say differently. The Shadowcat is just easier to tune, just as easy to shoot and faster.

-Grant


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

So Grant, you are starting to like the Shadowcat, eh? :rock:
Don.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

zestycj7 said:


> So Grant, you are starting to like the Shadowcat, eh? :rock:
> Don.


I am waiting for a new rest to shoot it freestyle. In the mean time I put on a springy and gave it a go BH style. The high let-off and solid wall allowed me to get a much higher anchor then I can usually do. I wouldn't hesitate to say that it offered the best sight picture of any non-stringwalking platform I've yet tried.
Tuning was childishly simple as well.

-Grant


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd love to try a Shadowcat, but somebody.........................seems to have bought them all up.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

While the Shadowcat wouldn't work for my short DL 25.5", I am looking for around a 40" (just a little longer than the Supra) just because, and wondered if anyone has considered the Hoyt Podium 40X. I'm looking at it mainly because of DL and it's 40", but the shoot through thing??? Never tried that. Smile.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

mitchell said:


> I'd love to try a Shadowcat, but somebody.........................seems to have bought them all up.


No way, someone would do that?
Don.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

T2SHOOTER said:


> While the Shadowcat wouldn't work for my short DL 25.5", I am looking for around a 40" (just a little longer than the Supra) just because, and wondered if anyone has considered the Hoyt Podium 40X. I'm looking at it mainly because of DL and it's 40", but the shoot through thing??? Never tried that. Smile.


Apex 8 or Conquest 4. They have been around long enough that you can find one used for a good price.
A Vantage Pro if you want to go with Hoyt. 

I wouldn't sink Podium money into a finger bow and I also would avoid a shoot through.

-Grant


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Martin Shawdow cat, Scepter, Condor. Great finger bows. Hoyt has always made good finger bows too.


----------



## Holo (Feb 12, 2004)

zestycj7 said:


> No way, someone would do that?
> Don.


Seems that someone around here has a stockpile going:wink:

I am a release shooter and must say the Shadowcat is something special...

I have been on the search for my #2 for a while now and finally found it!!!

Hope to see it soon!


----------



## brian wagar (Jul 28, 2008)

After trying a couple different bow's it has come down to the tribute for me really a good finger shooting bow.


----------



## T2SHOOTER (Feb 26, 2014)

I noticed that the Tribute will meet my DL needs, but not sure I need a 45" bow. A friend in the club and at the range today had his new Podium, and the shoot through looks plenty wide for fingers--he said the GTX cam would be better than the spirals. What others have you tried out? My Supra is working fine; the Anarchy is OK, but having a bow in the 40 range sounds interesting. If I ever get a chance to shoot a Tribute, I may change my mind. No Mathew dealers close, so Conquest is a no go for now. Have you got the Tribute, or are you ordering it? Given any thought of the rest you'll use?


----------



## Windrover (Jan 6, 2012)

T2SHOOTER said:


> I noticed that the Tribute will meet my DL needs, but not sure I need a 45" bow. A friend in the club and at the range today had his new Podium, and the shoot through looks plenty wide for fingers--he said the GTX cam would be better than the spirals. What others have you tried out? My Supra is working fine; the Anarchy is OK, but having a bow in the 40 range sounds interesting. If I ever get a chance to shoot a Tribute, I may change my mind. No Mathew dealers close, so Conquest is a no go for now. Have you got the Tribute, or are you ordering it? Given any thought of the rest you'll use?


Ikeep looking at the Freestyle, 39", not shoot through and the GTX cams. Hmmm


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

How is the Hoyt oasis meridian as a finger bow?


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

all10s said:


> How is the Hoyt oasis meridian as a finger bow?


Smooth and Accurate


----------



## Boyd (Feb 7, 2003)

all10s said:


> How is the Hoyt oasis meridian as a finger bow?


I still, to this day, regret selling my Oasis.
That bow was a Tac Driver.
Just like 2413gary says “Smooth and Accurate”.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

i keep looking for one on ebay but don't think it's going to happen . trying to find a 40 pound 29 inch draw bow is worse than being left handed and looking for a bow . . . peace


----------



## all10s (Sep 29, 2006)

Boyd said:


> I still, to this day, regret selling my Oasis.
> That bow was a Tac Driver.
> Just like 2413gary says “Smooth and Accurate”.


Thanks for the info. I have had one stuck back for a while. Maybe I will get to break it out this year and set it up.


----------



## hoytarcheryrock (Feb 24, 2015)

zestycj7 said:


> If you can find a 2010-2011 Martin Shadowcat you won't be sorry. (if I haven't bought them all)
> Don.


 I have one of them..shoot split finger,solid as a rock. #70 limbs .


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Oasis is a sweet riser and all around great bow. Steady as a rock.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here is one if you are still looking:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3061210


----------



## huntsome (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm a bit like you, I like shooting my recurves. Since I sold my 07' Botech Commander, I have been ok with not having a Compound, but really, back in my mind I loved shooting my BT commander with fingers although it was quite a heavy bow... bit like carting around an iron gate with a string LoL.
Just last week I was going to buy a Scepter V but the shop which advertised it sold the last one. In my mind it ticked all the boxes for a finger shooter. 
Then, I came across a High Country Eliminator Supreme Pro which I've just set up. Ok it's only 37.5" ata but there's a heap of plusses like a forgiving 8" brace. I have a 29.5" draw and like with the BT Commander I shot, this HC bow gives me no string pinch. I think the reason for this is the parallel limbs.
This bow is dead quiet with no vibration on loose. I've set it up to 65% let off and adjusted the valley and the stops till it just drops in and stays. It has a great hard wall which I like. And, the thought of opening your fingers and the arrows gone.
Just the way I like it.
The other plus it is a breeze to tune.

Hope this might give you another to think about. Still, every body is different in what suits them.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Boyd said:


> I still, to this day, regret selling my Oasis.
> That bow was a Tac Driver.
> Just like 2413gary says “Smooth and Accurate”.



Boyd,
PM me if you are interested in getting your old Oasis back.


----------

